# Lets see your bike!



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im currently riding an 07 Coiler


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*07 IHBC Sunday*

My own custom paint w/ silver sparkle inside the clear. It looks amazing in the sun! Urban camo rims I did on my own by blasting them. The pinstripe I did along w/ the custom decals I had made to my specs.

888RC2X, DHX 5.O, Codes, WTB LazerDisc DH, DT hubs, E13 SRS, Funn, Ultegra RD...



















Update! A close up of the wheels w/out the glare.










White Funn Fatboy bar and MATCHING GRIPS!!! added to complete the color scheme! Grips are Premium Products(Haro).










ttyl, Fahn


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

My 08 IH sunday/factory


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet bikes guys, Fahn thats some sweet paint you got on there, where did you go to get the frame painted, i can't get over those rims too. Miguel i was actually looking at that bike before i got my coiler but i found my bike for a pretty good deal. Keep up the riding.


----------



## james monson (Apr 3, 2009)

*sick*

Nice rigs, I just got a Vp-free. haven't had a chance to go rip it yet though. Anyone rock a Vp or have any advice?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

thats a nasty bike james, where are you riding that out of?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

i could of sworn there's another thread...just like this one some where. if there were only some way to find it...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)




----------



## james monson (Apr 3, 2009)

*Vp-re*

IM ridin park city, Utah. u?


----------



## james monson (Apr 3, 2009)

how do u like your SX?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess we will just have 3 of these threads then, no problem, I enjoy looking at pictures of bikes


----------



## samsnatch13 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Uh... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=240608


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn you know what I hate. I hate looking at cool bike pictures that are right there in the top thread on the screen. I do on the other hand love using a search that digs up way more than I am looking for.

So there is another thread big ****ing deal. 

Samsnatch, nice.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

*Well. Yeah there is another one of these threads, but...*

2008 Trek Remedy.

Chromo hardtail I welded in the TIG class at UBI, custom decals by my Lady.

Waiting on a '09 Blindside frame that's coming in on Tuesday...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Fine, I'll bite.










Hopefully when my work starts, I'll be able to save for a Marzo 4X WC.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I know, It's a sickness.....


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

My Blindside...


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

slothoncanvas said:


> Chromo hardtail I welded in the TIG class at UBI, custom decals by my Lady.


Whats the geo like on the hardtail? It looks sick..

Edit. Blindside with hammerschmidt also very sick.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that baby blue sunday is sick.


----------



## Thrillride (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^sick blindside, even got the hammerschimdt. Very clean


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

*My Bikes*

2008 Turner Highline
2007 Kona Dawg


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

BlackDiamond-1 said:


> My baby:
> One of my others:


Dude sweet mongoose blackcomb, have you hucked that off any sweet drops, and does the shock come right back up when you squish it?


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

mah burly bastard of a bike


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I never thought a lyric would looks small on a bike... sheesh!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet bikes up in here


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*Free*



james monson said:


> Nice rigs, I just got a Vp-free. haven't had a chance to go rip it yet though. Anyone rock a Vp or have any advice?


here's a [email protected] pic of my Free.
This will be my 3rd season of shuttling on it.
I'm about 95% done putting it back together after a thorough Winter cleaning.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> Whats the geo like on the hardtail? It looks sick..


Thanks man, I'm very pleased with the way it came out.

I based most of the Geo numbers around the Cannondale Chase Geo.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

What was wrong with the other thread?


----------



## Launburga (Jan 4, 2009)

My Custom '08 Bighit 3:


----------



## Launburga (Jan 4, 2009)

Try that again,

http:////www.pinkbike.com/photo/3188034/


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Dude sweet mongoose blackcomb, have you hucked that off any sweet drops, and does the shock come right back up when you squish it?


that add was awesome.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Dude, how long are your freaking cranks? they look Huge!!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

blackwater, that Turner is freakin ridiculous.

Anyway, here's my BR:


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

heres my 09 bike..
































upgrades: e2200 dt swiss, wellgo mg-1, and easton carbon xc handle bar
























photos were taken before i installed the sprocket and rotors, so the chain's all sagging lolz.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

3 rings? what is this malarkey!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

lookin at peoples rigs gives you the best insight of what to add on your own


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

ajd245246 said:


> lookin at peoples rigs gives you the best insight of what to add on your own


To true mate:thumbsup:

Glad to have another one of these threads, least this one dosent crash my IE like the 'lets see those sexxy DH/FR beasts" thread does

its great looking at other peoples bikes

Ill get some shots of mine and post em up tmoz


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

splatman said:


> 3 rings? what is this malarkey!


this is my all mountain bike, i tried to pedal on the big ring as much as i can to train myslef since i ve been doing more climbing now than fr/dh.. but id prolly throw a bash guard later on though lolz.


----------



## Magick Mountain (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's my newest build:


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> Dude, how long are your freaking cranks? they look Huge!!


haha there actually not that long, there the same size as saints weird enough. Thanks rmb!! l like the color of br!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Judge*

this baby need dirt!


----------



## kx199 (Jun 18, 2008)

not a glamour shot. recently picked up some elixir cr's also


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> heres my 09 bike..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the 1750's? Were they not strong enough/did you break them, or did you just want red wheels


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

wow it is so weird seeing a boxxer without spindly 32mm stanchions


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

ok, here are my beauties. 

1. canfield jedi
2. intense slopestyle

and soon a baby blue transition double


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

some nice bikes going on here!, where did you get the boxxer 2010's from 8664? as i though they still hadn't been realised to the public yet?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> 2. intense socom


...Looks like an SS to me...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

splatman said:


> ...Looks like an SS to me...


right you are, man im tired today. i had a socom so i mix up which one i have


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

BlackDiamond-1 said:


> Damn, that Judge is sweet! :thumbsup: What does it weigh in at?


thanks, like pictured 17.4Kg:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

bxxer rider said:


> some nice bikes going on here!, where did you get the boxxer 2010's from 8664? as i though they still hadn't been realised to the public yet?


the switzerland importeur has let arrived via airway becouse the swiss race begins to taday and only for the teams


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Photo Opportunity.....*

Here's mine


----------



## Thermo2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's mine from Down Under


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> What was wrong with the 1750's? Were they not strong enough/did you break them, or did you just want red wheels


i was going to ask the same thing, those 1750's look sweet.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Heres a shot of my stinky, complete with innertube fork covers :thumbsup: 
Also thought id throw in this riding shot of me on a new drop just before dark


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Stripped coiler.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

2009 has started off well.














































Up at Blackrock starting the season off at a steady pace.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*Nicolai*

My new baby :thumbsup:



























































































Cheers

Derek


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Old pic but this is pretty much what my big bike looked like after yesterday's ride... add a few handfuls of pine and fir needles maybe...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Had to rep the jedis! 

























And of course my shuttle rig!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

oh thats any awesome shuttle rig!!!!, nice jedi too....


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

not a good pic but its what i got 

HARO X7


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry my picture wont upload :sad:


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Heres mine*

07 Coiler polished
08 Rune


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

My Nomad right before Sea Otter, it served me well :]


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> 07 Coiler polished
> 08 Rune


What shock did you upgrade to in the back, and what are the benefits?


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

which bike ajd245246?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

*Vintage VPX*

Aight....

Not only do I ride it, I welded it........
RTW.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

sweet bike rick, sure does look clean for such a vintage ride , or is that an old pic?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's people on the forums who get their frame repainted every year. DWF and his Free Radical for one.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Flystagg said:


> sweet bike rick, sure does look clean for such a vintage ride , or is that an old pic?


Pic is 3 weeks old.
I just did a total rebuild of it, and had the links and Slacker d/o's powdercoated.
She is sweet, 66 degree h/a, and 13 5/8 bb.
Thanks man !
RTW.


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

My current rides:

Hopefully there is a chainguard waiting for me when i get home today =)



















Edit:
My girfriends new bike =)


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

deng those jedi's looks fresh and clean !


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Flystagg said:


> What was wrong with the 1750's? Were they not strong enough/did you break them, or did you just want red wheels


theres completely nothing wrong with the ex1750, the only reason why i changed it was because the wheelset is not the same color as the frame hahaha.. the frame came in super effin white and the wheelset was off white..


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> which bike ajd245246?


the coiler


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

I didnt upgrade it came with the dhx 4 its a Coiler Deluxe it was brown


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yay!


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Only goes down hill! Coasting only. **** chains.

Just kidding I never get sick of seeing that thing.


----------



## Surlyman03 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's my hardtail DH/FR bike, probably only surly you'll see set up like this  It may not be the best build up but it gets me down the mountain.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Surlyman03 said:


> Here's my hardtail DH/FR bike, probably only surly you'll see set up like this  It may not be the best build up but it gets me down the mountain.


speechless...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My Socom-36.3 lbs









Wifes SXT-35.5 lbs


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> Only goes down hill! Coasting only. **** chains.
> 
> Just kidding I never get sick of seeing that thing.


she's waiting in the back room for a drivetrain. whoa is me.


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

khs lucky 7....few mods


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> I didnt upgrade it came with the dhx 4 its a Coiler Deluxe it was brown


Oh, my bad. What is makes that a better shock than the one on the coiler (regular coiler)


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> theres completely nothing wrong with the ex1750, the only reason why i changed it was because the wheelset is not the same color as the frame hahaha.. the frame came in super effin white and the wheelset was off white..


nice!


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

camera phone


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Where can i get colored spokes like the ones on kntr's bike??


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

ajd245246 said:


> Where can i get colored spokes like the ones on kntr's bike??


industry nine.

better ask mom and dad to save up if you want them...


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

kntr said:


> My Socom-36.3 lbs


that thing is gorgeous. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

brillantesdv said:


> industry nine.
> 
> better ask mom and dad to save up if you want them...


haha i'll get right on that


----------



## herro (Aug 28, 2008)

Its sort of alright.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Meh. I've been watching this thread for a while now, and finally decided to man up and post.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Time to get High...


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Kevin G said:


> Time to get High...


what pedals are those dude?


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

lalocotequinta said:


> what pedals are those dude?


Atomlab Aircorps; love 'em!


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

A couple from the stable...


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Sure, why not!?*

Medium Gun Metal Grey Delirium T
I9's
SRAM XO
Race Face AtlasDH/FR 
Schwalbe
Easton monkeylite
PointOne
Totem
CCDB w/ Ti
Twenty6
The One's
Speedball
CK Headset/Bottom Bracket

36lbs.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

FR HT.


----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

My beast.


----------



## cadmanrjm (Dec 25, 2005)

*More bikes than pairs of shoes*

































Here are mine: 2009 Yeti 575, 2005 Enduro 130(For Sale $800 - no wheels) 2003 SC bullit (For sale $900), 2008 SX trail


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

*Just finished her...*

Mayden voyage today. Feels super solid. Still need to play with the suspension some more but Im getting very close.

Before and after washing...


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy tricked out transition batman!

nice ride


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ Ha thanks yo I'm pretty stoked on it.

Taking it out today again.

And tomorrow...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

*fine i'll bite...*

Sinister R9

new Staitline stem and Sunline V1 bar for this season


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i think i just jizzed.....


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*ALRIGHT!!!*

Enough of the jizzing already.

Fahn


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Jizzing is the latest craze. Everyones doing it, just over bikes for some strange reason. I prefer to ride mine.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Its funny... all these spendy bikes with cheap wheels. Im one to run cheap wheels too.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

kntr said:


> Its funny... all these spendy bikes with cheap wheels. Im one to run cheap wheels too.


dunno if you were trying to be...but that sounded kinda snooty...

also, just cause the frame is expensive doesnt mean the rest of the parts list has to follow suit. cheap is never a bad thing, and doesnt mean poorly made.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Ahhh...don't know if it posted.

I think you can right click on the square box, and click open link or something....


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

igotbanned said:


> Ahhh...don't know if it posted.
> 
> I think you can right click on the square box, and click open link or something....


Nice bikes


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

yellowjeep said:


> Nice bikes


Thanks.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's my fleet


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sponsored by scott?


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes, I have been riding for them for 4 years now.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> dunno if you were trying to be...but that sounded kinda snooty...
> 
> also, just cause the frame is expensive doesnt mean the rest of the parts list has to follow suit. cheap is never a bad thing, and doesnt mean poorly made.


Im not trying to be snooty. Im just saying... everyone runs top of the line parts and frames. Then they run cheap wheels like ADD lites, Azonic Outlaws, and prebuilt wheels.

I DO THE SAME. I have a $5k-$6k bike and I run Azonic Outlaws most of the time. Wheels take a beating so its nice to not have a ton of money into them. I have a set of I9s but I only use them for AM riding. I think its a smart thing to do.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Never posted my rig before, but there's a first time for everything I guess:




























Shifter cable is all noodly because the bike is on its way to the shop in these pics. The 5th Element has also been replaced with an '08 DHX 5.0.

It's very fun through the chop.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Love them both to death.

My Tomac Primer 220:









My Tomac Snyper 140:









I also have a Surly Cross-Check (not pictured)


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

Every one has sweet bikes.
Here's mine:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey prettym Im glad you posted.That totally raised the bar.Is your mother a photographer?Just kidding,great shot sweet bike.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's my quiver currently. (No XC bike... Funny how that works...)

Rocky Flatline:



















Intense Slopestyle:



















Black Market Mob:


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

UC- have been wondering what your Highline looked like, Nice! And bam, you pull out a Mob. Thats a sick fleet.
I was playing on my hardtail last night adjusting from not riding it for about 2 weeks. Picked up the Wildcard and it shocked me how slack it feels, happens everytime. Coming off the Mob to the Highline must be trippy.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

joshed said:


> My Tomac Primer 220:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some of tha vw


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

juan pablo said:


> UC- have been wondering what your Flatline looked like, Nice! And bam, you pull out a Mob. Thats a sick fleet.
> I was playing on my hardtail last night adjusting from not riding it for about 2 weeks. Picked up the Wildcard and it shocked me how slack it feels, happens everytime. Coming off the Mob to the Flatline must be trippy.


Not to mention the 14 lb. weight difference!


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Socom 2007*


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

*my other bike*


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Pinoymr05 said:


>


Holy Smokes! All that red just took my breath away!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm not usually a fan of red, but that socom is ballin'


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> lets see some of tha vw


You asked and you shall receive!


----------



## Surlyman03 (Mar 17, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Kirkle (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Kirkle said:


>


ahemm...this is awkward..


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Emmmmm Seeeekkz








lookin propah


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

lol at santacruz sticker on the intense.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

09 303R









07 Reign X


----------



## Kirkle (Jan 4, 2010)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> ahemm...this is awkward..


how so? the fact that I hadn't ridden it yet and my seat's slid all the way back or the fact that I posted my trail bike by accident in a freeride forum? oh well! bike's sick I don't care!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> lol at santacruz sticker on the intense.


I live in Santa Cruz......


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

damn that bike's clean as hell (i know it hasn't been ridden yet)

Edit:
from farther up in the thread of course ^^^

btw those orange cables on the giant look sweet!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 Straight 8...


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

Iggz said:


> I live in Santa Cruz......


definately seen you before ripping 9 sick bike


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)




----------

